
'Anti-Facebook' social network gets viral surge - eplanit
http://news.yahoo.com/anti-facebook-social-network-gets-viral-surge-044242310.html;_ylt=AwrBJR.oMihUexoAqzjQtDMD
======
Bahamut
As the article notes, the company has already accepted some funding - the
question the company needs to answer is how does it intend on making money if
it wants its viral stroke of luck to continue.

